

Web 2.0 Bubble - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=383

======
ojbyrne
"So candidates working for these companies have to be wearing a nice sized
grin on their face knowing they are working for a company with clear strength
and sustainability."

Assuming that what you're looking for is a steady job with no real promise of
a liquidity event. I'd think that going to work for a BigCo would give you
that (and probably pay you more). And probably more interesting, exciting, and
look better on a resume than being employee 100+ at a startup that's battening
down for "nuclear winter."

